# Shutter Speed



## Thomas Brunke (Dec 12, 2018)

I am trying to do a study with "playing with light" 

I am having trouble with the shutter speed (i am a n00b)

But i seem to be getting it right. 

ISO ~100
shutter 5 sec-10sec 


any tips for me here? 

here is my best so far, granted I have only started to explore this today 

Shooting Sony A6300


----------



## D7K (Dec 13, 2018)

Pretty good speed for that type of shot, Be careful of blowing the highlights too much in the light if you can, If you're on a tripod you can always take a couple of shorter shots (2/3 secs) and blend them in Photoshop to make a final image..

One other piece of advice for such type of shooting would be to try and find some place that has a landmark / interesting background too, then you can also try something like compositing;

1 - Take a shot of the scene without painting - this may require a higher ISO or much longer SS to expose correctly
2 - Take a shot or a couple of shots of the light painting trying to avoid completely blowing the highlights
3 - Edit in LR or similar and blend them in PS (Selecting both layers and changing the blend mode to lighten should work, but you can always use the Auto-Blend option).

I've played around with this a little and will be getting out to do some wire wool stuff soon I hope, most of the above is based of long exposure traffic shots I've taken and some of fire dancers etc.. 
Good luck and happy shooting, keep sharing the results..

Here's one I shot whilst just playing around after some sunset shooting in the mountain; this is actually a single shot not blended as mentioned above, using my better half playing with her iPhone torch...

This was shot at ISO1000 / 10Secs / f9 ..


----------

